# 26 HP V-twin Briggs and Stratton valve issue



## Kasey28 (Sep 23, 2011)

I am currently working on a 26 horse briggs engine (series 446777-0244E1) that has an issue with the exhaust valve guide working its way out so the rocker arm bottoms out on it which causes the failure of both the exhaust and intake push rods. My question is did they have this issue with this particular engine or do i have a one of a kind problem. Also does anyone have an idea of how to fix this problem.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

From what I have read here a couple of times, replace the head.

BG


----------



## Kasey28 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. And thanks for the advice but i was thinking what if i made a thin washer that went under the valve spring to hold pressure on the valve guide so i dont have to spend $72 on a new head. Its just a thought i guess i'll have to survey the situation more tomorrow and see what i can come up with.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You can also try staking it to hold the guide in place.

BG


----------



## Kasey28 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks again i guess tomorrow i'll pull the motor out of the mower and get everything straightened out.


----------

